# Picking



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

How do you know your chicks are picking at each other I think one of mine is and she's breathing harder than normal what do I do?? I have noticed they are getting in little fights lately but it's only like fluffing their wings up at each other


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Being social birds they will peck and fight and chase each other around. Once the pecking order is established the fights should lessen. Adding a few treats in different areas could help.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> Being social birds they will peck and fight and chase each other around. Once the pecking order is established the fights should lessen. Adding a few treats in different areas could help.


Just did I'm not even sure if they are it looks like it what are the signs?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Picking is sort of like bullying. Like pulling feathers, chasing (more than just "get away from me" chase), blood spots, mysterious missing feathers, cowering in a corner, etc.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I think she's missing feathers how do I stop this there are already treats in there


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They need more room if they are picking each others feathers out. 

How old are they, how big is the brooder, what are you feeding, do you ever turn the light off, how many chickens in the brooder?


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Bee said:


> They need more room if they are picking each others feathers out.
> 
> How old are they, how big is the brooder, what are you feeding, do you ever turn the light off, how many chickens in the brooder?


2 wks pretty big not sure on measurements it's a plastic tote and medicated chick feed nope and only 2


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You might try turning the light off when they don't need it and see how they go along. I can't imagine why they'd be picking one another unless the tote is too small and they are agitated from the light being on all the time.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey bee is it true some chicken people at our local feed store said if u put a red light on the chicks that will stop them from picking at each other I do this now and haven't had any problems do use a white light or red just and idea


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I've heard the same and have used both and it was no different...no picking either way. I think picking has more to do with space than lights, feed, or breed. 

I don't keep chicks in a brooder longer than 2-3 wks and even then it's a large one, so I've not had any picking issues in any of my birds...but those who report a lot of picking report that it was resolved when the birds were given more space in which to live and be.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Can they be without the lamp at two weeks?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Depends on ambient temps. All you can do is try it and see how they react. I try to start weaning mine off the lamp about that age except at night and by the 3rd wk they are usually off that as well.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I take mine off the heat at about 2 weeks also depending on the time of year though we get pretty cold up until about may. I have 10 Colombian rocks that r 2 weeks and I took them off and there doing great.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

It's about 95 here should be fine do they need a lamp at night? there is only two chicks and when can I introduce them to my big girls?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Should be fine. That's up to you and what your flock will handle and your current setup. If they are in a coop/run system, I wouldn't integrate until they are 1-2 mo. old and even then I'd arrange for places where they could evade the older birds. 

If free range at all times, any old time is appropriate.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree with bee if you put them in a run with older birds they don't have many places to go to when trying to avoid the older birds but if you free range then they should be ok.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I knew that lol just wanted to make sure they wouldn't eat them if I showed them to the big girls


----------

